# Hmmmmm...



## JumpinJackFarm (Aug 10, 2007)

:no:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Aug 10, 2007)

WOW~~ is that little Zepp, getting BIG



: . Cute picture,



: and just think he's actually standing still.  Ce


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Aug 11, 2007)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> WOW~~ is that little Zepp, getting BIG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ce ...that is Abbie & Bunny :no:

Abbie turns 1 this month


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Aug 11, 2007)

Teri, OKKKKKK...my mistake, its you and all those darn spots, :bgrin I dont know who is who anymore,  you need a few solids in your group.



: SOOOO~~~~ OKKK, Abbie sure is getting to be a BIG girl.



: Ce


----------



## iluvwalkers (Aug 11, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]yuk...something about big equine still nursing... :smileypuke: ,when we had the kittens last year and they were bigger than their mother and would still try to nurse it grossed me out too...maybe i need to talk to someone about that...lol...Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## HobbsFarm (Aug 12, 2007)

iluvwalkers said:


> [SIZE=14pt]yuk...something about big equine still nursing... :smileypuke: ,when we had the kittens last year and they were bigger than their mother and would still try to nurse it grossed me out too...maybe i need to talk to someone about that...lol...Nikki[/SIZE]


[SIZE=14pt]So I guess I shouldn't tell you that I breast-fed Hall 'til he was three???



: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]J/K! :risa_suelos: :new_rofl: I barely made it two months...lol[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Teri! Has she been nursing this whole time and never stopped?? It's like a 24/7 soda fountain, huh?[/SIZE]


----------

